# How Many and how often?



## bastroum (Jul 23, 2013)

We were just discussing with some friends how long and how often most TS owners visit Hawaii. Will everyone help us out and post for how many weeks and how often you travel to Hawaii? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MON2REY (Jul 23, 2013)

One trip per year since 2006.  Each trip usually is 10 days.  14 days next year.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 23, 2013)

3 -4 times per year.

Mostly seven days.


----------



## crf450x (Jul 23, 2013)

Two to three times a year staying from a minimum of 10 days (1 island) to normally 14 days (2 islands) each time.  Next year already have three weeks on 3 islands set for when the kids get out of school and will hopefully be able to make a trip out there sometime between now and then.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 23, 2013)

This year, four weeks, two trips: two weeks on Maui, two weeks on Kauai.  

Next year, six weeks, three trips, two weeks on Maui, two weeks on the Big Island, and probably two weeks on Oahu.  Don't know when we will go to Oahu, but the other trips are planned and booked, except for airfare to the Big Island in August.  

I want to stay at Aulani for at least three or four days next year.  Ko Olina seems to be an easy exchange with our Marriott weeks.  We definitely won't stay at Waikiki Beach this time.  I didn't like it.  Each to his own.  It's a nice place to shop for a day.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 23, 2013)

Every Other Year...usually even #'d years.   One week Maui, a second week often on another island. 

Last year we did two weeks on Maui & enjoyed saying put.


----------



## CatLovers (Jul 23, 2013)

At least twice a year, usually 2 weeks each time, always stay on one island for the duration of the trip.  Love Hawaii!


----------



## ronparise (Jul 23, 2013)

Never been, no plans to go, no desire either


----------



## JanB (Jul 23, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Never been, no plans to go, no desire either



OMG.  Had a boss once that said that.  Finally gave into his wife's desire and went to Kauai for 2 wks.  After that, they spent 3 wks every year for several years until his wife got sick.  She couldn't get him to go anywhere else!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 23, 2013)

Every year - 1 trip - 2 weeks - next year will be 3 weeks.

We won't go for less than 2 weeks.  When you only go for one week, you have 2 days of travel and only 5 days of vacation.  When you consider the cost and time to get there, it's just not worth it to us, and we'd rather not go.


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 23, 2013)

We have been inconsistent, but now that we are empty nesters, we plan to visit more frequently.  Went last year for 2 weeks (Maui and Oahu) and will visit the Big Island for one week this fall. Likely Oahu for one week next year.

One thing we have decided is we would like to be there for at least 8 nights. We did that about 3 years ago and found that even one extra day made a difference in how relaxed we felt. 2 weeks is even better.


----------



## cmh (Jul 23, 2013)

Every other year for 2 weeks.


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2013)

Every year, usually for two weeks or slightly longer. This year we're doing
Alittle more than three weeks. Two on Maui and one on Kauai. I know I'm going
To love the three weeks but it was rough with such a long time between 
Vacations and next year the family wants to go to Las Vegas so next year maybe
Only two weeks on Kauai. With Hawaii the longer you can do the better.


----------



## pacman (Jul 23, 2013)

Like clockwork

2 X *EVERY* year for 2 weeks at a time.

Would love to go more often, but not retired yet!

Cannot convince DW to go anyplace else (ie Mexico)

pacman


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 23, 2013)

About two weeks every other year is enough 'aloha' for us. We temper and alternate with cruises, Europe, Mexico, RVing, enjoying Idaho Summers.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 23, 2013)

One trip every winter. Now up to 3 weeks/trip and hoping to increase it. Always to Kauai, usually to Maui, some short stops in Waikiki, and occasional trips to Kona.


----------



## Born2Travel (Jul 23, 2013)

2 weeks every year - Maui.   Tried to switch to EOY and missed a year to go somewhere else, but really missed it.  Back to Maui


----------



## linsj (Jul 23, 2013)

The past few years, I've gone two or three times a year: always at least 14-18 nights on Kauai and 14-16 nights on Big Island or Oahu. The third trip is a week on Oahu.


----------



## capjak (Jul 23, 2013)

1X per year for 10 days in Jan/Feb or March, Maui


----------



## Tiger (Jul 23, 2013)

3 1/2 weeks every year


----------



## Eagle7304 (Jul 23, 2013)

10 days a year since 2003. Hopefully someday we will spend 3 weeks...


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 24, 2013)

I own a timeshare on two different islands in Hawaii.  So the "official" plan is to go for two weeks every other year, with a week each on two islands. However, we were there twice last year, and twice the year before. Not going this year, but will be back on schedule as of next year. Maybe.  

Dave


----------



## kwindham (Jul 24, 2013)

Every year, 2 weeks, one trip. That's soon gonna change to 2-2weeks trips per year if I get my way about it.  DH is already gone so much he doesn't like to be gone from home as much as I do!  Lol

We don't island hop. One island per trip


----------



## slomac (Jul 24, 2013)

At least once every other year for a minimum of 10 days.  Next year we are going for three weeks.


----------



## rpw (Jul 24, 2013)

*every 18 months*

at least 2 islands.  We live near Chicago and it just doesn't make sense to waste a day each way traveling unless we are staying 2 weeks.  We still have little kids so basically it's Disney, 9 months later it's HI, 9 months later its Disney, repeat until the kids get old enough to not want to go to Disney.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 24, 2013)

Every other year - 1 or 2 weeks (depending on ...) - alternated with national parks in west US and the coast of WA


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 24, 2013)

Every other year for 2 weeks. Hope to expand our next stay to 3 !


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 24, 2013)

*Yearly Hawaii Vacation*



bastroum said:


> We were just discussing with some friends how long and how often most TS owners visit Hawaii. Will everyone help us out and post for how many weeks and how often you travel to Hawaii? Thanks in advance.



We have been going once every year since 2009.  We started going for 9 weeks and now are up to 15 weeks.  We usually stay at the Hilton Hawaiian Village but have gone to all 6 islands.  It is too long and costly from NY to go more than once a year, but one long winter vacation is just fine.  After the first time we went for 2 weeks in 2007 I said I wouldn't go for less than a month.  I kept that promise.


----------



## helen (Jul 24, 2013)

We go to Maui every other year for two weeks.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 24, 2013)

Once a year, usually for 2-3 weeks, and usually to two islands.  We would love to stay longer, but it's hard to be away for too long.


----------



## bastroum (Jul 24, 2013)

Tamaradarann said:


> We have been going once every year since 2009.  We started going for 9 weeks and now are up to 15 weeks.  We usually stay at the Hilton Hawaiian Village but have gone to all 6 islands.  It is too long and costly from NY to go more than once a year, but one long winter vacation is just fine.  After the first time we went for 2 weeks in 2007 I said I wouldn't go for less than a month.  I kept that promise.



Tamaradarann-How long do you stay at HHV in timeshares? Which buildings?


----------



## AlohaAmbassador (Jul 24, 2013)

After our first visit in 2008 (12 days in Oahu), we decided we wanted to do this every other year.  Spent 15 days in the islands in 2010 between Kauai and the Big Island.  Two grandkids came along in the interim, but we've booked two weeks for next spring in Oahu and Big Island.  Looks like we're back on track to do every other year (barring any new grandkids)! :rofl:


----------



## northpole (Jul 24, 2013)

Every year - 4 weeks.  April in Kauai!


----------



## luv_maui (Jul 24, 2013)

Every year, maui for just one week.  Except this year we're going after XMAS as a family.  Should be interesting, our first time during week 52 - not exactly looking forward to the busiest week of the year.


----------



## mlpmd56 (Jul 24, 2013)

One week twice a year for the last 20 plus years.  Can't get away from work for longer than a week, but I would love to!  Now that I am down to one timeshare, not sure how that will work but I definitely need my "Hawaii fix" at least every year!


----------



## Luanne (Jul 24, 2013)

Bought our timeshare on Maui in 1986.  Went yearly from then on.  Went for only a week just a few times, then extended the trips to two weeks.  As our dds got older we branched out to other islands.  Then there was a few year gap when we didn't go at all.  For the last few years it's just be dh and I, once a year for one or two weeks.  This summer we're going for three weeks for the first time.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 24, 2013)

Working career always went one week a year, usually Memorial Week.  Retired in 2011, planning on at least 6 weeks travel a year, two or three weeks in Hawaii.

Started going to Kona 20 yrs ago, stayed in a co-workers fractional he owned and rented on Alii Dr.
Bought HHV HGVC eoy in 2001 and started time sharing.
Added the other eoy in 2005 so we could go every year.
Started reading TUG in 2009 and buying resale, now up to 3 weeks a year and know how to stretch it thanks to TUG.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 24, 2013)

Gosh I'm envious of all of you. We've made it from NY to Maui in 2002, 2004, 2007, 2010, 2012 and we'll be going next year. We always do go for at least 2 weeks. We dream of the day when we can go for 3 weeks or more, but that is probably 10 years away.


----------



## ouaifer (Jul 24, 2013)

_ Every year for 30 years...started with 2 weeks, up to 5 weeks now.  We're on the East Coast._


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 24, 2013)

Four weeks on Maui every year since 2001 but missed one year.  We used to do more island hopping when we were younger but not the last few years except for a few days on Waikiki Beach which we both enjoy.

I wasn't sure yet to go next year or go to a different island for a change but someone booked our flights yesterday and our car rental for Maui again and told me after the fact  :annoyed:  so no different island again except for our few days on Oahu.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jul 25, 2013)

Now we are up to Twice a year 2 weeks at spring break and 10 days at thanksgiving.

Ian


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Getting Longer and longer*

I go at least every other year, but have done consecutive years too. Started out with one week, but next year I have all of July booked! The more times I go and the longer I notice I am saying. I always do at least 2 islands sometimes more.


----------



## lprstn (Jul 25, 2013)

I go every other year. Started out just for 1 week, then 2 weeks. This past year we were there for 20 days.

Not much Island hopping. However, this last time we went to Lanai and Molokia but mainly stayed on Maui.

I'm on the lookout for another 20 day stay for 2015 :-D:whoopie:


----------



## lumpy (Jul 25, 2013)

We have been timesharing now for 13 years, bought our unit to trade exclusively.  August 10th will be our 4th trip to Hawaii, our first to Maui.  We had not gone there before owning a timeshare.  We are staying 2 weeks this time.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 25, 2013)

every year, staying 2 to 2-1/2 weeks each trip.  We alternate between spending the entire time on Kaua'i and splitting the time between Kauai and another island.

We're among those who went to Hawai'i one time (for our 25th anniversary) but didn't see ourselves going back regularly.  After that initial trip, we've been back there every year except one.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jul 25, 2013)

Every year. We used to be able to do 3 consecutive weeks, but for the next 4 years it will only be 2 weeks. Still having a hard time accepting that fact.

and btw, this is one reason I appreciate this forum -- when I complain to my friends about only being able to spend 2 weeks on Maui or Kauai, they roll their eyes, but I know you all understand.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 26, 2013)

bastroum said:


> Tamaradarann-How long do you stay at HHV in timeshares? Which buildings?



We have stayed in all the timeshare buildings at the HHV.  We mostly stay in the Lagoon Tower.  I see a good deal of availability at the new resort on Lewers, perhaps we will be staying there in the future.


----------



## Newportbeach (Jul 26, 2013)

Have been doing Hawaii every year since 1985, but of course since it was our first timeshare we never thought of exchanging.  Now we travel more.

Our pattern is 2-3 times a year. Always two islands, as long as one of them is
the Big Island, and usually 2 weeks.  This year with Marriott Vacation Club offering a week day discount, we might extend a Sunday to Sunday by a few
days.  If you have extra or an odd number of Westin StarOptions, it is an easy way to use them up.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 27, 2013)

We go once or twice every year.  Each trip is from 2-5 weeks long.  Usuially go in January/February and if a second time it is usually sometime between Thanksgiving and the third week of December.  Never go over the Christmas/New Year's holidays.


----------



## Mauiwmn (Jul 27, 2013)

One trip every year for 10-12 days to Maui or Kauai.

Will start staying for 2 weeks in 2015.   We plan to add a few days each year until we retire.  Our retirement goal is  2- one month trips per year, probably Feb & April.

We envy you West Coasters and your easy travel to Hawaii.  We would definitely visit Hawaii twice a year now if we lived on the West Coast.


----------



## Davey54321 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Went in August 2009 last to Oahu and Kauai...*

Will be returning this Friday to visit Maui and Kauai again. 

We cant wait to get back that aloha feeling for a few weeks!

Would go more frequently, if not for expensive air and long flights from the East coast! (Plus, my long wish list of places still not visited!) 

ALOHA!

Vicki


----------



## kwindham (Jul 28, 2013)

This thread is making me long for Hawaii *right now*!  :-(


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Usually once a year and sometimes twice a year.  We haven't paid for airfare in over ten years. We travel strictly on points.  We don't have a problem going for week either.  We can take a direct flight leaving at 7 am arriving at 9am.  Then, for our return flight we take a red eye home.  Once the kids are in college we'll definitely go for several weeks at a time.  It is a 5 hour flight.  Our drive to Los Angeles is 6 hours and a flight to Orlando is about 5 to 6 hours.  The drive to the Sierra is 2 to 3 hours depending on traffic.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 29, 2013)

2 weeks in every 15 years.  1998 was my first trip, 2013 was my second trip. Don't have the desire to go back there for another 15 years...


----------



## eal (Jul 29, 2013)

4 weeks every November. We got "stuck" (as in "in love") on Kauai for a few years, with the Big Island thrown in for good measure. This year we are staying on Maui for the whole time. Next year we are spending 2 weeks on Maui and 2 weeks on the Big Island. 

We love Hawaii Timeshare Exchange and SFX!


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Been three times--spent 2 weeks each time--probably won't go again.  The 2nd and 3rd time we went were really just to confirm that we didn't care about it.  We'd rather be lots of other places; we're definitely not tropical island people.


----------

